# Source for modern circus wagons?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm interested in creating some flat cars with RBBX "modern" (i.e. the ones with tiny wheels) circus baggage wagons. As best I can find online, these came in lengths such as 16, 17, 18, and 20 feet. Height seems to be about 13 feet total with 12" wheels. These are just guesstimates.

I know MicroTrains made some of these. Does anybody have one to measure?

Does anyone know of a source for these cast in resin or 3D printed or a way to DIY them or anything like that? Decals are readily available.

-Never Get Old


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

And the crickets chirp.

-Never Get Old


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I would have thought it was obvious: i don't model in N and I certainly don't have one of these!

Was that what you wanted? A lot of people chiming in just to tell you they can't help?


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Maybe find shipping containers or trailer of close size and add wheels?


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Was that what you wanted? A lot of people chiming in just to tell you they can't help?


No, that was just my way of commenting that nobody else seems to have done a similar project.

I might look into Shapeways 3D printing since they wagons are a pretty simple design, basically a box with tiny wheels.  MicroTrains flats with these wagons (similar ones at least) don't seem to sell for much on Feebay recently, so I guess there isn't enough interest for them to produce any more. Decals are available though. I'll have a look at the Shapeways 3D printing option again.

I did look at some containers about that size, 20 footers, but ideally I'd have a mix of slightly different sizes from 17 to 20 feet like the ones I have seen in pictures. 3D printing would make that pretty easy. I also can't think af a way to put the little wheels under the 20 foot containers. It seems like there ought to be some way to do that, but I can't think of it. Maybe I could just do the wheels with 3D printing and stick them under the 20 foot containers. 

-Never Get Old


----------

